# Mold in Idli Batter



## ericaz (Jun 10, 2003)

I'm making idlis as per the instructions in Wild Fermentation. Idli batter is raw dal (yellow split peas) and raw basmati rice ground up and then mixed with a little yogurt and left to ferment. Then you spoon them into molds and steam. They're like little muffins.

I left my batter out for 48 hrs. The book says at least 24 but you can do longer if you like it more sour. I looked this morning and the top layer of the batter had gotten crusty and there were small greenish spots of mold - maybe three spots. I spooned them off and stirred.

Does anyone think I should've thrown it away upon seeing the mold? I'm a bit reluctant to keep it but figure mold isn't technically bad - it just looks gross. Thoughts?


----------



## tbone (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm not a lot help with the mold issue. I always dump when something looks suspicious (I'm paranoid I guess!), but as far as the batter, my MIL never soaks for more than 24 hours. and I don't remember my mom ever doing longer than that either.

I would check to see if it smells bad. I think my MIL would probably say to smell first, if it smells okay than just do as you did, skim off the top layer and use. Since you have to steam them still, the heat might kill off the bad bugs.

HTH!


----------



## rainyday (Apr 28, 2006)

For dosa and idli, I find that about 30 hours or so is all that I can let the batter go before it molds. It does way better in warm weather, and it will get to that nicely fermented point within those 30 hours.

I don't know if keeping it is okay or not. I've pitched batter a couple of times because of mold; that's how I got to my 30 hour rule.


----------

